# Basic DCC questions



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been reading but still have questions.
1. if I have an existing layout or layouts do I use my present transformers for track power?
2. I presume my present non DCC locos can not be used without conversion?
3. Will the DCC work with multiple trains on different layouts with different power sources? 
4. will my present switches work with DCC or would I need all new switches? ( all switches are Lionel o27 switches with controllers) 
5. I presume that if I have a simple layout and all i want is speed,direction and whistle control there is no advantage to DCC? Thanks; Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Don Trinko said:


> I have been reading but still have questions.
> 1. if I have an existing layout or layouts do I use my present transformers for track power?
> No
> 
> ...


Don I think what your looking for is answers on *DCS or TMCC ** Not DCC*! They are compleately different!


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, I will do some reading. Don


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Don, see my answers in blue below



Don Trinko said:


> I have been reading but still have questions.
> 1. if I have an existing layout or layouts do I use my present transformers for track power?
> Not for track power, but keep your transformers to power accessories like street lights, traffic lights, switch machines, etc.
> 2. I presume my present non DCC locos can not be used without conversion?
> ...


Hope this helps!
-Scott


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Don I think what your looking for is answers on *DCS or TMCC ** Not DCC*! They are compleately different!


Aren't you glad he asked question #4!!!

Pat


----------

